# Solved: CCleaner settings



## chaossyn (Nov 29, 2009)

Basically i've been using CCleaner for over a year, but i've always wondered what the "best" setting is. In other words what should be checked and what shouldnt be? I dont want to screw up my computer or anyone elses because i checked something i shouldnt have.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I would advise you or anyone, to NOT use the Regsitry tool in CCleaner, because it is well known here as in other forums, that it can remove things you actually need to keep....though it might reduce a bit of clutter or unused entries in the Registry, your computer does not benefit much from doing that...and, in the process cleaner utilities can remove too much and mess up things for you.

((If this ever happens to you, there are Backups CCleaner makes, that you can restore....if you can boot up the computer and get into Windows, that is.....))

So, when are looking at the checkboxes in your CCleaner program, first thing to do is UNcheckmark the entire *Registry* section.... that is my advice.

Here's the CCleaner tour> *http://www.ccleaner.com/help/tour*

I would leave all checked in the *Cleaner* section.....

The others, Tools, > is to Uninstall and work with your Startups, pretty much self-explanatory.

Most of the other checkboxes in the various options are self-explanatory,,,,, whether you want CCleaner shortcuts, if you want to run a cleanup when the computer starts...etc

I would set this setting>>> *] Only delete files in Windows Temp folders older than 48 hours
*

And, here I just found this Guide for CC>>>>> *http://reclaimyourgame.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=254&Itemid=95*


----------



## chaossyn (Nov 29, 2009)

thank you for your very detailed response. I'll be adjusting my CCleaner settings now.


----------

